# Carbon Centre Console



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Wrapped my centre console in carbon fibre yesterday, happy with the result!



















View attachment 1


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

It looks fantastic mate, is it very expensive


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks great! My my OCD has got the better of me.....


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Seems like you've done a first class job there, looks excellent. What you going to wrap in it next!?


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks guys!! Worked out expensive for me... ended up redoing it 4 times in total. :lol: Had to be perfect before I would put in back in the car. Used 3M 1080 carbon vinyl.

Want to do the door handle grabs next. Little harder though as the edges aren't so obvious. Don't want to go overboard either.

I was going to get the real carbon dash but this was much cheaper haha.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks good that does mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

BenjaminB said:


> Looks great! My my OCD has got the better of me.....


Same here. It's a great job but the line up of the weave on the cubby hole lid with the rest would niggle me for years


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Thanks guys!! Worked out expensive for me... ended up redoing it 4 times in total. :lol: Had to be perfect before I would put in back in the car. Used 3M 1080 carbon vinyl.


Looks a really neat job - and now we know why. :lol: Can't beat a bit of honesty for giving others the confidence to have a go even it doesn't work out first time.
Well done.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

KevC said:


> BenjaminB said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! My my OCD has got the better of me.....
> ...


Haha yeah I thought that at first but honestly its not noticeable in the flesh.


----------



## james0407 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi, 
New to these boards, and sorry to reply to an old post, but just bought a TT Mk3 Sline and disappointed with a few scratches on the centre console. This looks fantastic, and looks like an ideal solution to me, so was wondering if you did this in situ, or whether you took the centre console out?? From what Ive seen on this board the removal would be a nightmare!!
Alternatively, if anyone has any other solutions that would help it would be much appreciated.


----------

